# smashed piston



## cruzeoz (Aug 24, 2019)

today i needed to get a torque converter off a dead engine and the engine was locked up, it had good oil, i had no idea why it was locked up so i pulled the sump off and what i found was bizarre.

the #3 piston had a very oversized bearing holder on the rod, though it was fine and the #4 piston was smashed to pieces, in big and small chunks, it looked like shattered glass.

has anyone found this before? ive seen piston damage from broken timing and valves hitting them etc but this was strange, the engine is a 2010 1.8lt non turbo.

what would do this kind of damage?


----------



## cruzeoz (Aug 24, 2019)

also it was in time, the belt was not broken


----------

